# Reparar modem router 3com



## Mojoyoyu (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola, el otro dia un companyero me "dono" un modem router adsl 3com, el modelo 3CRWDR100Y-72, por lo que parece que es el mismo que el 3CRWDR100A-72 solo que mi modelo lo distribuye ya.com.

Estube repasando la circuiteria porque habia olor a quemado....y cual fue mi sorpresa que hay una especie de componente que no se reconocer (por mis pocos años de estudiante de electronica podria pensar que es un transistor), por lo que pido ayuda con dicho componente que tampoco se su referencia, solo se que pone BH RQ pero nada mas....

Aqui adjunto alguna que otra fotografia:

http://picasaweb.google.es/Mojoyoyu/3CRWDR100Y72Quemado#

En la tercera foto se puede observar otro componente de igual caracteristica que el quemado, lo he fotografiado porque tenia el mismo codigo de BH RQ aunque ahora no se vea por haberse quemado...


Saludos! y gracias de antemano!


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 27, 2009)

Efectivamente parece ser un transistor en encapsulado SOT223... segun esta tabla:

http://www.repairfaq.org/REPAIR/F_SMD_trans.html

BH parece referirse a un transistor BCX56 o un BC639

http://www.nxp.com/acrobat_download/datasheets/BC639_BCP56_BCX56_8.pdf

Intenta ver si consiges ese transistor o una solucion poco ortodoxa seria buscar un sustituto en version trugh hole y tratar de soldarlo, se va a ver feo pero mientras funcione no creo que nadie diga nada..


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Feb 27, 2009)

Hola, muchas gracias! yo la version con encapsulado de montaje superficial ya tenia claro que no podria ponerlo, por lo que tendre que hacer una chapuza con 3 cablecillos y soldarle con un encapsulado"apto para coger con las manos" jejejeje

Creis que el integrado que esta al lado del transistor puede estar quemado¿?tiene una redondez en la parte de arriba...)

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2009)

No te diste cuenta la chimenea del integrado de al lado









esta frito


salud[]S   espero que cambiandole estos dos componentes logres arreglarlo,manten el hilo al tanto


----------



## Mojoyoyu (Feb 27, 2009)

Pues si esta frito...voy a tener que armarme de valor para cambiarlo por otro....porque tiene las patitas tan delgadas y con tan poca separacion....que para volver a soldar otro voy a sudar de lo lindo....eso si como buen universitario de electronica industrial...hay que meterse retos asi para poder aprender.

Muxisimas gracias a los que me habeis ayudado, he descubierto un gran foro como es este, intentare ayudar yo en lo que pueda.


Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2009)

Mojoyoyu dijo:
			
		

> Pues si esta frito...voy a tener que armarme de valor para cambiarlo por otro....porque tiene las patitas tan delgadas y con tan poca separacion....que para volver a soldar otro voy a sudar de lo lindo....eso si como buen universitario de electronica industrial...hay que meterse retos asi para poder aprender.
> 
> Muxisimas gracias a los que me habeis ayudado, he descubierto un gran foro como es este, intentare ayudar yo en lo que pueda.
> 
> ...





NO es tan complicado un soldador punta fina de pocos watts y un punzon afilado

calientas la patilla y la levantas con el punzon para sacarlo, y para ponerlo colocas el IC y calientas la patilla una a una empujandolas con el punzon


----------

